# 1960 Gator Trailer



## TheMaestro (Jun 29, 2012)

After scratching my head for 2 months and searching on the interweb, I finally found my exact trailer that came with my boat, its a 1960 Gator. From what im reading, its a classic for boat restorers, but I like it because it tilts and the transom bunks are levered so they lower when tilting to allow the boat to slide off on the centre rollers.


----------



## countryboy210 (Jun 30, 2012)

Awesome ! =D>


----------

